# Antifreeze leak very slow



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

So yea like the title said its a very slow leak, it takes a month to get to where it triggers the low coolant warning, any suggestions where to start looking? you know, the usual suspects?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Water pump. There is also a coolant flange, but I can't remember where that is. I think drivers side? 

Are you seeing drips anywhere?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

no not a one just a little smell and the coolant going down.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

How many miles on the car? Have you had the timing belt/water pump replaced?


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

103k and I am lining up a 105k replacement in about 2 months


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised that, at that mileage, the water pump is failing. They usually fail around 80k (which is more when you should be doing the belt/pump due to pump failure). I'd say get that job done ASAP. Even if the pump isn't your problem, you're on borrowed time at 105k on the belt and pump.


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Easiest thing to check is that coolant flange on the driverside of the block. I was having the same slow leak problem. The flange was actually cracked where the oring seals, so it would slow weep coolant which was then blown to the back of the engine and tranny. $18 part and about an hour to fix start to finish.

Here's a link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2970825

This is on a jetta, but the differences are minimal.

good luck


----------



## Nicefeet (Dec 29, 2009)

Do not use RTV the o-ring does not need sealer.


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

the Dealer ship had service records from day one on the beetle and the timing belt was checked about every 20k after it got to 60 you would think they would have replaced if it looked bad.:screwy:


----------



## PandaStar (May 24, 2008)

how hard is the timing belt procedure to dyi? I have done them on the audi 5 cylinders and american engines but they where all rear drive cars (or awd as the audi was)


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Timing belt isn't necessarily hard, it's just a pain taking everything off and getting everything back together. In other words, it takes a little time. I did mine in about 6 hours working taking my time just so I wouldn't screw anything up.


----------



## caddabby (Jan 19, 2004)

*Slow coolant leak*

I had the same problem; started with the low coolant light so I topped it off and the light came back on in about a year ( talk about a slow leak!) refilled again, light in 6 months this time. Obviously tough to find a leak that slow. The frequency started to get more frequent, then one day i noticed a drop of coolant on the ground. I turned out to be the steel pipe that runs low under the passenger side of the car and supplies coolant to the turbo. As I was feeling around for dampness, I loosened a big flake of rust on a hidden elbow which caused a much larger leak. Anyway, check that pipe for leaks, it's a cheap and easy fix if it's your problem.
Beats the hell out of replacing the water pump!


----------

